# Floppy comb



## damikalu (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all, I have 2 NSA Browns. 1 has a beautiful strong comb and is producing 1 egg every 2 days, the other has a limp/floppy red comb and hasn't laid an egg for more than 6 months. 
Any ideas?


----------



## damikalu (Oct 4, 2012)

Further to this... We have tried several things including changing feed and calcium powder, but neither has worked. Both our girls have a healthy balanced diet of greens and grains.


----------



## damikalu (Oct 4, 2012)

Oops, I mean ISA Browns.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How is she about drinking water? Can you post a pic? Sometimes the more experienced chicken owners on here can tell a lot with a good clear picture.


----------



## damikalu (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi 7chicks, I will see if I can grab a pic tonight and post one. Ta


----------



## damikalu (Oct 4, 2012)

I haven't been able to get a pick of her drinking . I have just purchased a new worming treatment. Hopefully that does the trick. 

In regards to the way that she is drinking... Is there something in particular that I should be looking for?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just a matter of how hydrated she is keeping herself. Some hens just have a more floppy comb too. Can you post a picture of her face so we can see her comb?


----------

